
Hungary: Ban on living in public areas taking effect - DyslexicAtheist
https://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory/hungary-ban-living-public-areas-taking-effect-58490044
======
anoncoward111
Ah yes, PM Orban is such an amazing freedom fighter against the big bad
European Union, and now he can go to war against his own constituents as well.

Long live King Orban!

